# Knitting paradise



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Haven’t gotten my digest since last wednesday


----------



## tashaj (May 28, 2016)

Go to the last digest you received and scroll all the way down to the bottom to the fine print and then find “latest digest”, hit that and you will get the latest version.

After that go to the top where you will find “my profile” hit that button and go thru the information and make sure that it is correct. That should do it.


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

I haven't see any other comments on this, better go into your KP settings and check to make sure you should be getting the digest. Somehow, these settings can change from time to time.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

You really don't need the digest. Just log onto KP and at the very top of the screen click on "newest topics." Then you will see all the new topics and not just the few that are in the digest.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you.
I just like when I open my iPad in the morning to see the mail waiting. I don’t know why it stopped after so many years.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Periodically during site maintenance settings get changed. Click on your profile (My Profile at top of this page), scroll down to Notification Settings to verify that both the boxes are checked.


----------

